# Sleep after coffee



## Usaylanon (Aug 17, 2020)

I've always wondered why I feel sleepy after coffee. Although many people feel cheerful after coffee? Maybe I should drink it stronger. I usually drink Americano...


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

i have always put it down to having a big warm drink that you sit down to enjoy, makes you a bit sleepy, at least until the caffine hits 10 to 15 minutes later.

Never happens with a short espresso


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I feel sleepy after my espresso after lunch. i.e.: I blame lunch, not espresso here. I don't feel sleepy after my morning coffee, which is milk based.

the cafeine content in you Americano is the same as in your espresso.

there you go. I've refuted both theories. 😄👍


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

It could come in part down to your genetics.
Like most things the metabolism of coffee is down to your genetic variant, or the alleles you have for the enzymes which break it down.

In a basic sense there are two alleles, A and C, you are either

AA fast metaboliser, seems to respond positively to caffeine in high doses and performs better with it 
AC - slower metaboliser - generally a mixed response, might be ok with small doses, doesn't get the same performance boost
CC - Super slow, in these people caffeine can increase risk of heart disease and various other problems, it will decrease your sports performance and makes you generally feel like crap!

Most people are AA and AC, CC is pretty rare I believe.

So this could potentially explain it.

OR.....

Me and the wife were on holiday in spain back in the days when we used to drink instant, yuk. We bought what we thought was instant coffee from the supermarket and couldn't work out why we felt sleepy all afternoon and had to keep napping (it wasn't that hot) 
Turns out it was darkly roasted chicory malt drink!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Well since I'm quite frustrated by current life circumstances I can summarise it like this:

Boredom: ... tired...

Boredom: ....tired....

"Ohh, could make a coffee"...alert...

Drinking coffee: ....alert alert...

Coffee's gone: ....tired....

Boredom: ....tired....


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

I've read before that although a stimulant it relaxes you to begin with. Blood pressure drops after a meal, coffee relaxes, you fall asleep and soon after it kicks in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

